# Silver Dapple Foals



## SirenFarms (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi guys

well i paint model horses also, and i just got a new resin foal. a fresian foal, but i can paint it whatever




I wanted to paint it possibly a silver dapple tobiano, but i need to know... Do foals have dapples? I know everything else that is dappled doesnt when they are foals, but do the silver dapples?

here is my friend Lauren's painted resin, the same one i am painting, so you can get an idea on age.

http://equineresindirectory.com/showhorse.asp?horseid=7376


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh, one of Donnas!!

No, foals do not, typically, have dapples, but then lots of adult Silver Black animals do not have dapples either, which is why the correct term for the colour is Silver Black (or Black Silver) not silver dapple!!!!





Typically the foals are a sort of beige colour....but this is fantasy so I would make it any colour you want, really!!


----------



## SirenFarms (Dec 27, 2008)

lol yes one of Donnas



she is a very nice lady i met her in Kentucky 2 yrs ago and have since bought about 7 of her horses





Thanks! Any other ideas on colour then?


----------



## Millstone Farm (Dec 27, 2008)

If you go to this page on my website, you will see a photo of our (now deceased) herd sire, Silver Major, an unclipped silver dapple. Below his photo are ones of his daughter, Bunny Brown and a son, Quick Silver both clipped so you can see the dapples.

Silver Major Page

Hope it gives you some ideas.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 27, 2008)

Quicksilver is a perfect example of a "Rocking Horse" colour.....but, as I said, not all Silver Blacks have dapples.

Do it any colour you like...Donna was doing a Silver Black, wasn't she???

Haven't spoken to her for years, known her since she was.......OMG.......OK........deep breath.........[SIZE=8pt]four years old[/SIZE]

ARGH!!!!!!!

Her mother lives just down the road, I've known her...well, obviously as long as I've known Donna





She breeds Minis now, I am proud to say because she saw mine!!!

ETA that seems a bit curt, I was not saying "Oh just do it any colour, who cares" I was meaning, it's your model, you can make it an adult Silver Black colour, no-one would mind, and I am almost 100% sure no-one would know any better


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is our dilver dapple filly from 07' she is getting dapples now a year later

but not as a foal. Her amne and tail were silver but when first lcipped she was almost white with a small amount of graying dapples this year. Please share your foal after its painted


----------



## Leeana (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is my silver dapple weaning filly...

Pre Clip, right around 4 months old-






Clipped-

She has lacing too..which looks pretty neat on the dapples.


----------



## River Wood (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry the photo is small but here you can clearly see the dapples on one of our colts when he was a weanling


----------



## Doobie (Dec 27, 2008)

*Not the best picture I have, as I am at work presently! lol



*

They are standing funny and all but it is them 'al natural'





But the far right is my silver black dapple filly from this year.


----------



## SirenFarms (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow! its amazing what a small world it is huh? haha. she is a very sweet lady! i wish she would do a mini! she has done just about everything but that. Even a shetland (which i need to get!)

well riverwoods foal has convinced me to do a silver dapple! i think he would look good in that color, i have him prepped and primed i just have to get to work! thanks guys!

Leeana~ I LOVE the lacing! do you have anymore pics???


----------



## Meavey (Dec 28, 2008)

Leeana, your filly is a (dark) silver bay, I believe Eagle rings foal is too.





You can tell clearly by the red above the nose when clipped, and they are born more red, chestnut like, silver blacks are more silvergrey in color.

Foals normally don´t have dapples unless clipped:


----------



## Margaret (Dec 28, 2008)

What a cute sassy trot on that filly Linda!

Here's my contribution to the thread.

This one is also a black silver.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 28, 2008)

I think some of Donna's Welsh would do as a Mini....her mother has done Miniatures, a stallion , a mare and a foal...I can give you an address but she does not have Internet, YET!!!!

They were modeled on Rabbit's Grandmother, and then Rabbit, so they are fairly stocky, but not _that _stocky!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 28, 2008)

I love this thread! So many pretty silver blacks! IMHO I think generally you don't see the dappling on young dappled foals because they are born with such long coats, but I also think that it takes some time for them to get their full coloration. Here's a picture of a filly we purchased last year. This was her first clip (at approximately two months) and you can only faintly see the dappling starting on her hips:






By her second clip (at four months) she was starting to get darker with visible dappling at the hip and shoulder.






As a yearling you can see her dappling in a full coat, clipped, and even (eesh) sunbleached and shaggy.


----------



## Sandee (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's our stallion (silver black - dapple) as a foal: (look very closely they're faint)






As a yearling: (an unclipped 18 months actually)






In his 4th year:


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Dec 28, 2008)

Aww.. They are all cute!..

Here is my sliver dapple miniature, Misty





Yes, it is same one as above and the bottom pics..

She grown darker color and it is beautiful!!..


----------

